
I will travel to NewYork. What Can I do as a Programmer? - hckrmoon
Hello, as above title saying, I will go to NewYork and I am front-end developer, What is the most productive activity I can do in NewYork ?<p>example) Visit Facebook NewYork branch.
======
mongo0se
I'd suggest writing horror.

"My coming to New York had been a mistake; for whereas I had looked for
poignant wonder and inspiration ... I had found instead only a sense of horror
and oppression which threatened to master, paralyze, and annihilate me" \- HP
Lovecraft

Seems like he had a positive experience from a similar venture.

------
zerr
Interesting, are these "big N" companies that open to just knock on their door
and request office tour? :)

~~~
hckrmoon
I have no idea about it

------
r3dn3r
Go to Facebook New York Branch, and tell the door guard I sent you, I already
hooked you up with the human resource guy.... good luck my friend!

~~~
hckrmoon
hahaha !

------
jacalata
What do you want to achieve?

~~~
hckrmoon
and their lives

------
iask
fuhgeddaboudit, Brooklyn.

